# Diet - low fodmap diet



## notibs (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello, just wanted to reccomend the low fodmap diet as a method of managing IBS symptons. It is restrictive and difficult but it does work. I haven't been able to find much UK based information so have started a website http://www.not-ibs.co.uk I'd like to set up a support network and would be really interested in hearing anyone else's experiences of this. You can contact me for more information!


----------



## leica (Jan 5, 2011)

I tried that for a bit but it didn't make much difference. Low-gluten seems to be working for me so far.


----------



## notibs (Jan 3, 2011)

leica said:


> I tried that for a bit but it didn't make much difference. Low-gluten seems to be working for me so far.


Hello,This diet is only worth following if you have had a fructose breath test that has shown you have fructose malabsorption. It's restrictive so its a tough diet to stick to, but if you do have FM, this diet can help!notibs


----------



## Sechmeth (Feb 8, 2011)

This is a nice find about it, too!http://www.healthyfood.co.nz/articles/2010/march/are-you-intolerant-to-common-foods


----------

